# Breaking Chairs??



## fluffyandcute (May 11, 2011)

Just wondered how you all felt about this? I was out with a friend one night and we were in a bar. She was a little tipsy and got to carrying on and wiggling in her chair. Now mind you she weighs about 325pds or so. Well the chair broke and she hit the concrete!!! I was embarassed for her! She acted like it didn't bother her. If that had been me I would have probably cried  Tell me what you all think about this and has it ever happened to you.


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2011)

I've worn out many computer desk chairs over the years until I started using this Carex 400 lb rated plastic shower seat as a desk chair about 3 years ago. I can't recall just outrightly breaking a chair in public. I weigh about 420 lbs, so I ease into a chair and listen as I go into it. If it complains, I'll still use it if it is steady enough, but I'll sit very still, being very careful to avoid putting any lateral stress on it, as that's what frequently causes breakage. An unsteady chair, of course, will have me searching for a safe one immediately! Most people I'm with never notice my safety tests.


----------



## Tau (May 11, 2011)

It can be super embarrassing. I remember when I was about 12 and my sister was 15 and she was much heavier than me for the first time ever we went to a family function and she broke 3 of those plastic out door chairs  I've broken chairs before and since but I will never forget the sheer look of misery on her face - it still makes my heart hurt. She dropped the weight after that and has never been as heavy since. I tend to know the kind of chairs that won't support my weight - spindly wooden ones, the plastic ones, some stools. It doesn't devastate me or anything when the chair does break but I honestly make sure to test them before sitting down because even though I'm not horribly embarrassed I'd rather not deal with the stares and giggles.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 11, 2011)

One of my most embarrassing work situations ever was breaking the (plastic) leg of a desk chair. I didn't get hurt, but I squealed a bit over the shock of it. The person I shared the office with at the time was quick to run over and ask me if I was OK. Just the fact that there was a witness made it all the worse. I ordered a "heavy duty" chair after this incident and was once again embarrassed as our station engineer and resident handyman put the new chair together in the middle of our lobby and created a huge spectacle as he laid out all the pieces and huffed and puffed about the one thing or another. Every colleague that walked by asked about the chair and got an earful about the chair. Lesson learned: steel legged office chairs only for me.

Has anyone ever had a Cracker Barrel chair give out on them? We only go once or twice a year for a big piggy breakfast extravaganza using the gift card my mother gives us every year for Christmas. Every time I'm there I'm conscious of the creakiness of the chairs that seem to say a million other fatties have sat in them. That plus their seemingly dangerous design with legs angled out just feels like a disaster waiting to happen. I am never completely comfortable when I'm at C.B.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 11, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> One of my most embarrassing work situations ever was breaking the (plastic) leg of a desk chair. I didn't get hurt, but I squealed a bit over the shock of it. The person I shared the office with at the time was quick to run over and ask me if I was OK. Just the fact that there was a witness made it all the worse. I ordered a "heavy duty" chair after this incident and was once again embarrassed as our station engineer and resident handyman put the new chair together in the middle of our lobby and created a huge spectacle as he laid out all the pieces and huffed and puffed about the one thing or another. Every colleague that walked by asked about the chair and got an earful about the chair. Lesson learned: steel legged office chairs only for me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a Cracker Barrel chair give out on them? We only go once or twice a year for a big piggy breakfast extravaganza using the gift card my mother gives us every year for Christmas. Every time I'm there I'm conscious of the creakiness of the chairs that seem to say a million other fatties have sat in them. That plus their seemingly dangerous design with legs angled out just feels like a disaster waiting to happen. I am never completely comfortable when I'm at C.B.



Squealed? I wasn't thinking, very bad word choice there. It was more of a gasp in surprise. I couldn't leave the thought of squealing over breaking a chair hanging here given the site we're on. :huh:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 11, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Squealed? I wasn't thinking, very bad word choice there. It was more of a gasp in surprise. I couldn't leave the thought of squealing over breaking a chair hanging here given the site we're on. :huh:


oh those evil hedonists


----------



## Deacone (May 11, 2011)

I don't even bother. If I feel like a chair is gonna break. I'd rather stand. Saves the embarrassment.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2011)

I don't know a fat girl anymore that hasn't broken a chair in some way, either minor/or a full on crush.... it's horrible sometimes, and being around others can be mortifying (unless you're with a guy who's into it and then it can be foreplay!)

The trick is get up if you can (and sometimes you can't depending on your abilities and where you fell, if you hurt yourself, etc) and try to make light as much as possible.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 11, 2011)

I've done this before :/ a couple summers ago at a block party, I was forced to sit in one of those lawn chairs that are supposed to be reclined like a pool chair. The owners had propped it up so that it would function at a table. Well, I sat in it a little too hard and it just snapped. Because of how it was being propped up, I broke it. whoops. pretty embarrassing.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> One of my most embarrassing work situations ever was breaking the (plastic) leg of a desk chair. I didn't get hurt, but I squealed a bit over the shock of it. The person I shared the office with at the time was quick to run over and ask me if I was OK. Just the fact that there was a witness made it all the worse. I ordered a "heavy duty" chair after this incident and was once again embarrassed as our station engineer and resident handyman put the new chair together in the middle of our lobby and created a huge spectacle as he laid out all the pieces and huffed and puffed about the one thing or another. Every colleague that walked by asked about the chair and got an earful about the chair. Lesson learned: steel legged office chairs only for me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a Cracker Barrel chair give out on them? We only go once or twice a year for a big piggy breakfast extravaganza using the gift card my mother gives us every year for Christmas. Every time I'm there I'm conscious of the creakiness of the chairs that seem to say a million other fatties have sat in them. That plus their seemingly dangerous design with legs angled out just feels like a disaster waiting to happen. I am never completely comfortable when I'm at C.B.



Glad you brought up the point about the Cracker Barrel chairs  I am ever so careful when I sit in one of those. The design of them are horrible!! It is a disaster waiting to happen when a 300 plus person sits down  UGGHH!!! Oh well I just hope and pray it is not me  Whe we go there (which is not often) I am on pins and needles the whole time!!! Literally!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> One of my most embarrassing work situations ever was breaking the (plastic) leg of a desk chair. I didn't get hurt, but I squealed a bit over the shock of it. The person I shared the office with at the time was quick to run over and ask me if I was OK. Just the fact that there was a witness made it all the worse. I ordered a "heavy duty" chair after this incident and was once again embarrassed as our station engineer and resident handyman put the new chair together in the middle of our lobby and created a huge spectacle as he laid out all the pieces and huffed and puffed about the one thing or another. Every colleague that walked by asked about the chair and got an earful about the chair. Lesson learned: steel legged office chairs only for me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a Cracker Barrel chair give out on them? We only go once or twice a year for a big piggy breakfast extravaganza using the gift card my mother gives us every year for Christmas. Every time I'm there I'm conscious of the creakiness of the chairs that seem to say a million other fatties have sat in them. That plus their seemingly dangerous design with legs angled out just feels like a disaster waiting to happen. I am never completely comfortable when I'm at C.B.



i have never been to Cracker Barrel although i want too.but i can say Olive Garden chairs are no better,but atleast they have bigger chairs as options.LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2011)

I get mad at the chairs and the people who own the place. Put out these rickety old chairs and endanger my life will you?  Maybe I'm delusional but that's my automatic response. If I see a chair that's questionable I just point at it and say, "You're kidding me. I'm not sitting on that. You got anything else?" If not I walk right out though I'll be honest, I've never had to. They'll find a chair for you. They're not really interested in the size of your ass unless your ass shoots money out. They want paying customers who tip well.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> They're not really interested in the size of your ass unless your ass shoots money out.



This motto should appear on all U.S. currency.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This motto should appear on all U.S. currency.



LOL. It was early morning and I was high on doubleshot coffee.  

It's true though. A fat lady on oxyen and a skinny blonde in a mini dress walk into a restaurant. Which one does the staff like best? The one who leaves the biggest tip. It doesn't matter what they find noteworthy about either of them, in their cold hearts they don't care one way or the other. Insurance will take care of the broken chair. Just fill out an accident report and let them fetch you another one.


----------



## Jes (May 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> A fat lady on oxyen and a skinny blonde in a mini dress walk into a restaurant. Which one does the staff like best? .



You haven't given us all the info we need to pass your pop quiz; which one is shooting money out of her ass?


----------



## Dorktacular (May 12, 2011)

I have broken many a chair in my 35 years as a fat dude. It sucks. Frequently, I'll go to gatherings where there are absolutely no chairs that I can fit in or that will hold me so I will end up standing for hours on end, maybe leaning up against a tree or something. Everyone else is sitting, having a beer and talking, and I'm just kind of hovering over them. Occasionally, I'll sit on the ground, but most of the time I stand. 

There's always the dreaded aluminum and nylon webbed lawn chair. I haven't been able to fit comfortably in one of those in over 20 years. I would crush one of those even before I could sit down all the way. Then there's those white resin outdoor chairs that will buckle instantly if I manage to actually fit in one. Even worse still are those damned portable folding chairs that people use for camping and tailgating. I've owned umbrellas with more metal support than those damn things! So, most of the time, I'm not sitting - I'm standing. And, after many hours, my feet are hurting.

Now, at my house, I've taken the time to build several large wooden Adirondack chairs. There's a few on my deck and a few out in the back yard. Not only do these chairs accomodate us fat people, but _the skinny people can use them, too!_ My couch is 8 feet long, so even the tallest of my friends can lay down on it - _and my short friends can use it, too!_ It's amazing - stuff that's made to comfortably and safely hold people like me can also work for "normal" sized people. Kinda makes me wonder why stuff just isn't made bigger to begin with?


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

I have another thing to add. You know those lawn chairs that are like aluminum that have the woven material through them....yeah well those aren't so steady either. I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them! 
I had a friend tell me the other day that he thinks its sexy to see a thick gal sit and a chair and break it  Oh my!!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> I have another thing to add. You know those lawn chairs that are like aluminum that have the woven material through them....yeah well those aren't so steady either. I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them!
> I had a friend tell me the other day that he thinks its sexy to see a thick gal sit and a chair and break it  Oh my!!


Years ago Spouse and I were invited to a big cook-out by his best friend and mentor and we, coming from a long distance, arrived last and there was nowhere to sit. I can't stand for hours (nor do I want to) and the host (a widower) graciously ran to find me something and came back with one of those aluminum lawn chairs with the woven material just as you described and not only that but it was ancient and the plastic (it wasn't fabric material) was just shredding and I STILL sat on it (I don't know why) and sat on the edge as many of us BBWs almost instinctively do but at one point I shifted and it just flattened out from under me and I (having an ample tush) painlessly plopped on the grass in front of over 100 people. I rolled my eyes at my own stupidity for even considering that chair could hold me and burst out laughing. 

He apologized profusely and ran inside and brought out a sturdy dining room share and it was soon forgotten but I got the distinct impression that he wanted that to happen and not because he didn't like me but because it excited him.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Years ago Spouse and I were invited to a big cook-out by his best friend and mentor and we, coming from a long distance, arrived last and there was nowhere to sit. I can't stand for hours (nor do I want to) and the host (a widower) graciously ran to find me something and came back with one of those aluminum lawn chairs with the woven material just as you described and not only that but it was ancient and the plastic (it wasn't fabric material) was just shredding and I STILL sat on it (I don't know why) and sat on the edge as many of us BBWs almost instinctively do but at one point I shifted and it just flattened out from under me and I (having an ample tush) painlessly plopped on the grass in front of over 100 people. I rolled my eyes at my own stupidity for even considering that chair could hold me and burst out laughing.
> 
> He apologized profusely and ran inside and brought out a sturdy dining room share and it was soon forgotten but I got the distinct impression that he wanted that to happen and not because he didn't like me but because it excited him.




Now see, I don't understand how someone can get excited from that??
Oh well to each their own?


----------



## littlefairywren (May 15, 2011)

It's embarrassing! I have not had a chair completely collapse under me yet, but have had a bus seat give way and and lurch to one side after I landed on it. It made a huge cracking sound, which of course made heads snap up and look at me. I was a mixture of mortified and amused lol. I pretended to find something highly fascinating out of the window, and managed to hover sit till my stop.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> Now see, I don't understand how someone can get excited from that??
> Oh well to each their own?


YKINMKBYKIOK


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> YKINMKBYKIOK



Oh man, it's been ages since I've seen that


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's true though. A fat lady on oxyen and a skinny blonde in a mini dress walk into a restaurant. Which one does the staff like best? The one who leaves the biggest tip. It doesn't matter what they find noteworthy about either of them, in their cold hearts they don't care one way or the other. Insurance will take care of the broken chair. Just fill out an accident report and let them fetch you another one.



My experience with fat ladies on oxygen, though... they'll probably sue for the break and subsequent events. I've only ever met two people for whom major medical issues (major surgeries or dependence on an oxygen tank, for example) have improved their attitudes. Interestingly, both cases were radical shifts in personality.

I didn't get to witness this one instance, but an old manager at an old workplace got verbally obliterated by an old lady on oxygen. She had to stop more than once in the middle of her tirade to catch her breath. Apologies to those here who *are* on oxygen, but I just find that hilariously wrong. = P


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Years ago Spouse and I were invited to a big cook-out by his best friend and mentor and we, coming from a long distance, arrived last and there was nowhere to sit. I can't stand for hours (nor do I want to) and the host (a widower) graciously ran to find me something and came back with one of those aluminum lawn chairs with the woven material just as you described and not only that but it was ancient and the plastic (it wasn't fabric material) was just shredding and I STILL sat on it (I don't know why) and sat on the edge as many of us BBWs almost instinctively do but at one point I shifted and it just flattened out from under me and I (having an ample tush) painlessly plopped on the grass in front of over 100 people. I rolled my eyes at my own stupidity for even considering that chair could hold me and burst out laughing.
> 
> He apologized profusely and ran inside and brought out a sturdy dining room share and it was soon forgotten but I got the distinct impression that he wanted that to happen and not because he didn't like me but because it excited him.



Anyone who gives a heavy person something that can't support them is invariably asking for it. So yeah, probably.



fluffyandcute said:


> Now see, I don't understand how someone can get excited from that??
> Oh well to each their own?



Indisputable proof a person is rather heavy = P That said, YKINMKBYKIOK.


----------



## bigbri (May 16, 2011)

It has happened to me at various times. I particularly have problems with chair arms and the width of the seating surface. Generally if I am at a restaurant I will ask if they have an armless chair and one is usually found. I have purchased a 1000lb capacity folding chair and if I am going anywhere I am not sure has good seating, I take it with me. If I peruse the place and do not find a chair I may feel safe sitting in, I excuse myself, go get my chair and simply say I don't want to chance breaking something. My biggest problem is getting up for a drink, buffet line, restroom, etc and coming back to find some skinny shrimp sitting in it. "Out, out, damned spot...that's mine," usually brings a quick retreat and I have my seat back again. My father, God rest him, told me long ago, when you pay your own expenses, you can make your own rules, and I do (within reason).


----------



## Tracyarts (May 17, 2011)

" Tell me what you all think about this and has it ever happened to you. "

I've never broken a chair as in had it collapse underneath me. But I have had near misses where I managed to catch myself with my legs when I felt a chair start to give. 

I am super-paranoid of breaking a chair or other seat because of two instances I personally know of that resulted in devestating injuries. A SSBBW lady who broke a shower bench in a handicapped hotel room and hit her head against the tile on the way down, and wound up with her leg twisted under her, stuck in the tub enclosure thing for hours until hotel housekeeping came to do her room and found her there and called paramedics. And an older BBW lady who broke a stacking plastic chair, with the plastic actually cracking. A jagged piece of plastic stabbed into her leg as she fell and resulted in an infected wound that almost cost her the leg. If I have doubts about a seat's sturdiness, I stand, find something else to sit on, sit on the ground, or leave. It's not worth risking injury. If I am pretty sure it'll hold me, I sit down very carefully and in a way that my legs are helping to support me just in case. I have to be very confident about a seat before I will sit on it unsupported. Like I said, super-paranoid!

Tracy


----------



## Bighairyman (May 17, 2011)

...has this happened to me. The very worst occasion I was at a bbq and I was with a whole bunch of kids from my high school. I was sitting in a green plastic lawn chair. I could hardly fit in it and I was sitting on the edge since I couldn't fit in it all the way. Well, I leaned back against the house I was sitting against and the chair legs gave way. The back two. They sliced up my back and cut me pretty badly. So bad to where I was standing up and it was stuck in me still.

I have also had numerous occasions with the support beams on couches and beds breaking. Also computer chairs. I go through those things like crazy. The plastic arms would always fall off.


----------



## Latte (May 17, 2011)

Just this Christmas I, as the 2nd fattiest fatty at a friend's Christmas brunch was given the least sturdy chair and it completely broke. I laughed about it, but I was pretty embarrassed. At the time I felt like she did it deliberately but now I don't know and don't care. Shit happens. Besides, I'm not the one who had to buy a new chair.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 18, 2011)

@ bighairyman:
Computer chairs do that -- it's not a size thing, they just tend to be poorly constructed. 

-Rusty


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 18, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> It's embarrassing! I have not had a chair completely collapse under me yet, but have had a bus seat give way and and lurch to one side after I landed on it. It made a huge cracking sound, which of course made heads snap up and look at me. I was a mixture of mortified and amused lol. I pretended to find something highly fascinating out of the window, and managed to *hover sit* till my stop.



Oh, the hover sit. It's like a fat person's own special version of hell. But I commend you LFW because it takes some damn strong quads to pull it off!


----------



## MissAshley (May 18, 2011)

The only time I ever broke a chair was over some guy's face because he tried to feel me up at a club.


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 18, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Oh, the hover sit. It's like a fat person's own special version of hell. But I commend you LFW because it takes some damn strong quads to pull it off!



lol! I'm glad I'm not alone in that... I remember a particularly hellish job interview in which there were only very old (and therefore quite small) armed chairs available. I had to "hover sit" for over an hour with the arms of the chair digging into my hips... while trying to look professional, confident, and comfortable... with five quite slender women staring back at me across the conference table. 

Semi-unrelated but this reminds me of getting a haircut (probably because I'm always paranoid about those chairs). The stylist asked me how tall I was - she said something about having to reach up higher than usual to cut my hair. I'm only 5'7... then it dawned on me. I'm "taller" than average while sitting, because there's more ass underneath me than most. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> lol! I'm glad I'm not alone in that... I remember a particularly hellish job interview in which there were only very old (and therefore quite small) armed chairs available. I had to "hover sit" for over an hour with the arms of the chair digging into my hips... while trying to look professional, confident, and comfortable... with five quite slender women staring back at me across the conference table.
> 
> Semi-unrelated but this reminds me of getting a haircut (probably because I'm always paranoid about those chairs). The stylist asked me how tall I was - she said something about having to reach up higher than usual to cut my hair. I'm only 5'7... then it dawned on me. I'm "taller" than average while sitting, because there's more ass underneath me than most. lol


Hi I'm Lainey and I'm a.....hoversitter...

but this last post in particular made me LOL because I too am 'tall' when I sit (I'm 5'8) because I have so much um....padding in the rear. Someone (in the know) said I had a remarkably muscular ass recently. LMAO It's become a joke now. My muscular ass.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 18, 2011)

In Vegas last year I broke a sofa. It wasn't so bad because the bar was dark. Had I not told everyone I met over the next 10 days that I broke it, no one would have known!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 18, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Oh, the hover sit. *It's like a fat person's own special version of hell.* But I commend you LFW because it takes some damn strong quads to pull it off!



Hell is right! It was so hard too because of the motion of the bus. My thighs were like jelly when I got off.

Hehe CP and PhiloGirl...the only time I ever feel tall is when I sit. All my ass back there lifts me up.


----------



## ampleampleample (May 18, 2011)

bigbri said:


> It has happened to me at various times. I particularly have problems with chair arms and the width of the seating surface. Generally if I am at a restaurant I will ask if they have an armless chair and one is usually found. I have purchased a 1000lb capacity folding chair and if I am going anywhere I am not sure has good seating, I take it with me. If I peruse the place and do not find a chair I may feel safe sitting in, I excuse myself, go get my chair and simply say I don't want to chance breaking something. My biggest problem is getting up for a drink, buffet line, restroom, etc and coming back to find some skinny shrimp sitting in it. "Out, out, damned spot...that's mine," usually brings a quick retreat and I have my seat back again. My father, God rest him, told me long ago, when you pay your own expenses, you can make your own rules, and I do (within reason).



I once dated a girl who was 550, 600+ and she kept a chair in her car. How ever embarassing it is to have to bring your own chair in, it doesn't compare to breaking one, not fitting at all or being very uncomfortable trying to fit.


----------



## Lamia (May 18, 2011)

aww the rickety chair the bain of every fat person's existance.....

In my younger days when I was more prideful I would sit with arms digging into my fat rather than admit defeat or "hover sit". 

I love being old now I say "that's not going to work"...."do you have any tables I can't sit in this booth" "do you have any chairs without arms". etc....life is too short to be in discomfort one second. 

I also have my own chair just in case.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 19, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> The only time I ever broke a chair was over some guy's face because he tried to feel me up at a club.



Yeah, I wouldn't have guessed that breaking chairs by sitting in them was something many people under 100 pounds had to worry about much.


----------



## NickyIs2Big (May 19, 2011)

I can't remember ever fully breaking a chair, but maybe its in the repressed memory bin. I have suffered broken chair embarrassment though.

When I was a sophomore in high school, i was in a science class for juniors and seniors. On the very first day of class I was running late. When I entered the class all of the normal seats were taken, so i had to go and sit at one of the lab tables. It was bad enough everyone looked at me when I walked in, but I also managed to find a nice broken stool. It was missing one of its feet. So i sat on it and promptly fell over.
The worst part was that I got back up as fast as possible and then loudly exclaimed "I didn't fall!" Everyone in the class had just watched me do it. :doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 19, 2011)

PhiloGirl said:


> lol! I'm glad I'm not alone in that... I remember a particularly hellish job interview in which there were only very old (and therefore quite small) armed chairs available. I had to "hover sit" for over an hour with the arms of the chair digging into my hips... while trying to look professional, confident, and comfortable... with five quite slender women staring back at me across the conference table.



And did you get the job? Enquiring minds need to know! 

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have guessed that breaking chairs by sitting in them was something many people under 100 pounds had to worry about much.



I tell you what does come to mind though is sliding off of a chair. That issue seems universal. During the summers I wear a uniform that requires me to wear a slip underneath. The material for slips is so slippery that I need some fairly strong thigh muscles to hold myself upright on the benches I'm required to sit on. This seems to hold true for everyone regardless of size. I can't tell you the number of times people have slid right down to the floor wth their skirt hiked up still on the bench leaving their legs exposed. This is my nightmare. I also find I slide around on those slick bench seats on the public buses as the bus stops and starts. It's funny that breaking a chair doesn't embarass me but falling off of one does.


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 23, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> And did you get the job? Enquiring minds need to know!
> 
> Chris



lol Chris - I did, eventually! It was a weird situation where I wasn't their first choice (no idea where I fell on the list), but the woman they hired quit after a very short time there because she got a better offer. Long story short, I worked there for over three years until the county closed us (it was a library). My boss loved me... which reminds me, I need to get a recommendation letter from her.


----------



## Deacone (May 23, 2011)

Ok. I lie. I broke a chair yesterday. Not very happy about it but I managed to get away with saying it wasn't mean and then slinking off without them knowing lol.

And to be fair, it was a rickety deck chair.


----------



## J_Underscore (May 24, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Ok. I lie. I broke a chair yesterday. Not very happy about it but I managed to get away with saying it wasn't mean and then slinking off without them knowing lol.
> 
> And to be fair, it was a rickety deck chair.



It was an old wooden chair, not the sturdiest thing in the world lol I wasn't your fault :kiss2: just a rubbish chair


----------



## Deacone (May 24, 2011)

Thank you baby. I love you  x

That makes me feel better lol


----------



## Surlysomething (May 24, 2011)

I have absolutely NO problem asking for a different chair. Anywhere.
I don't care if the restaurant staff has to go to another restaurant to find one. It will be done. Haha.

I'm not embarrassed anymore either. I would be MORE embarrassed if it broke. I'm finding that more and more restaurants are making better choices in their seating and i'm pretty vocal if they haven't yet.

*Me looking at small chair in a restaurant* "Really? This *pointing to myself* is supposed to fit into 'that'? Come on." 

Staff members scurry.


----------



## Deacone (May 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I have absolutely NO problem asking for a different chair. Anywhere.
> I don't care if the restaurant staff has to go to another restaurant to find one. It will be done. Haha.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed anymore either. I would be MORE embarrassed if it broke. I'm finding that more and more restaurants are making better choices in their seating and i'm pretty vocal if they haven't yet.
> ...




I wish i had your finesse. I'd rather stand or sit really uncomfortably than sit down and break a chair. 

For example, I went to a pub the other day, and the pub benches were so small I could not sit properly (and get all the tummy in) so I had to either sit side saddle or completely the other way round. Killed my neck trying to look at everyone - I bet I looked like a right silly tosser >_<


----------



## CastingPearls (May 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I have absolutely NO problem asking for a different chair. Anywhere.
> I don't care if the restaurant staff has to go to another restaurant to find one. It will be done. Haha.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed anymore either. I would be MORE embarrassed if it broke. I'm finding that more and more restaurants are making better choices in their seating and i'm pretty vocal if they haven't yet.
> ...


THIS

Although I have broken (usually pre-broken or rickety) chairs in others' homes, in restaurants I do the exact same thing.


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I have absolutely NO problem asking for a different chair. Anywhere.
> I don't care if the restaurant staff has to go to another restaurant to find one. It will be done. Haha.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed anymore either. I would be MORE embarrassed if it broke. I'm finding that more and more restaurants are making better choices in their seating and i'm pretty vocal if they haven't yet.
> ...



There is empowerment in firmly, simply, stating, just loud enough for a couple witnesses to hear, that a chair is unsafe.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> There is empowerment in firmly, simply, stating, just loud enough for a couple witnesses to hear, that a chair is unsafe.



Are you implying that I should be a passive,wallflower about it? Because that will never happen in my lifetime. Haha.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Are you implying that I should be a passive,wallflower about it? Because that will never happen in my lifetime. Haha.



Not even close! In years past, I was a rather mouseyman who would not have spoken up for himself, for fear of attracting attention. No one should hesitate to ask for safe chair. I knew a girl, in seventh grade, who was paralyzed from the waist, down, because some idiot pulled her chair out from under her as she was attempting to sit in it, so I think equally severe injury could result from chair breakage.


----------



## tjw1971 (May 25, 2011)

Having just made some new furniture purchases at home myself, I'm *constantly* amazed by the poor quality of the things for sale. I'm not only talking about the stuff at the discount stores .... I'm talking about relatively "high end" furniture dealers too!

I recently had to replace a whole sectional that was only a few years old, and cost me close to $1000 on sale, because one side started breaking away from the end of the frame where 2 of the legs were. I started ripping away the fabric to see what had actually happened to it, and discovered that they NAILED the particle board and pressed-wood frame together, instead of using SCREWS and glue, and the nails were being pulled loose from the weight of people sitting on the couch. It was a really dumb design, and they had to know it wasn't going to last very long. It was the type of thing that would just slowly come apart over time and finally break on whoever the "lucky" one was sitting on it last, pretty much regardless of their size.

If they'd use some actual good quality wood, bolts/washers and metal brackets when building things, it'd really become a non-issue. As one kind of extreme example proving my point? One of my ex g/f's was 5'9" and weighed about 325. At a hotel one time, we found this really solid, sturdy ironing board in the coat closet. It looked like something hand-made by someone local... My g/f was impressed by it and kind of leaned/pressed on it, exclaiming "Man, this thing feels like it could hold ME!" After a realization of "Hey, we probably won't get in trouble if we break it anyway.....", she decided to put that to the test, and straddled it. Other than making a few creaking noises as she sat, full-weight, on it, it held her. She even proceeded to bounce on it and pretend she was riding a horse.

If a frickin' ironing board can hold a 325lb. woman, there's NO excuse for junk like all these computer chairs with "225lb. weight limits" on their boxes, plastic stackable chairs that can't seem to hold much of anything without legs snapping off, and everything else .... They're just trying to force you to buy new furniture on a regular basis.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

tjw1971 said:


> Having just made some new furniture purchases at home myself, I'm *constantly* amazed by the poor quality of the things for sale. ...snipped...



My opinion probably belongs in Hyde Park, but I strongly believe that shoddy workmanship and planned obsolesence of American products has given us shit for a place in the global marketplace, most sadly.


----------



## op user (May 25, 2011)

I am still hoping to happen with a BBW/SSBBW friend/ lover of mine.

Rwy in Sight


----------



## Surlysomething (May 25, 2011)

op user said:


> I am still hoping to happen with a BBW/SSBBW friend/ lover of mine.
> 
> Rwy in Sight


 

:doh:

painful.


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2011)

op user said:


> I am still hoping to happen with a BBW/SSBBW friend/ lover of mine.
> 
> Rwy in Sight



I hope her legs aren't then pinned under her, or she falls back and hits her head. I would hate for you to go through that.


----------



## milfy (May 25, 2011)

Once when i was younger, I went to an auction house with my father in an old converted church. The antique stuff was all out for viewing on the top old alter area where the choir boys would of been (in an area viewable by EVERYBODY if you know what i mean!) I was looking at all the stuff but then being about 13 or 14 i was EXTREMELY bored beyond words....I sat down on one of the old victorian chairs - and then heard a very loud crack and ended up with my bum on the floor and my legs right up in the air as I had fallen straight through the padded seat!!! We didnt bid on anything that day and ended up leaving early!!!!


----------



## op user (May 26, 2011)

A correction since it seems my initial post was of a poor taste. I never want my partner to get hurt. I just think that when a chair break because of the size of lady could be as a turn on for me. 


op user


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2011)

And there aren't a million other places on this site where you can talk about what would turn you on. I am so sorry for the loss you never knew you experienced.


----------



## Tau (May 26, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have guessed that breaking chairs by sitting in them was something many people under 100 pounds had to worry about much.



 Dude.


----------



## StickMan (May 27, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have guessed that breaking chairs by sitting in them was something many people under 100 pounds had to worry about much.



Y'know, you'd like to think that, wouldn't you? But I have, flying in the face of all logic. Granted, it was a rickety, crappy old chair, and apparently a rather large classmate of mine had sat in it rather forcefully before I did, but still! The fact remains that I, all 116 lbs of me, broke a chair by sitting in it.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 27, 2011)

StickMan said:


> Y'know, you'd like to think that, wouldn't you? But I have, flying in the face of all logic. Granted, it was a rickety, crappy old chair, and apparently a rather large classmate of mine had sat in it rather forcefully before I did, but still! The fact remains that I, all 116 lbs of me, broke a chair by sitting in it.



And that kind of sharing, about you sitting in a chair and breaking it, would be very acceptable in a thread about people sitting in chairs and breaking them.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2011)

I need to show this thread to my mom. I always get blamed for when her furniture starts to give out. We're both fat. She watches me as I sit down on the furniture lol I try not to 'slam' down on the furniture, but just maneuvering the furniture can cause the furniture to slowly break down. I'm fat, it takes a second to get comfy lol

My brother, who is thin, also blames me for furniture breaking lol I DON'T EVEN LIVE AT MY MOM'S ANYMORE. Whatever. I think between my mom, my brother, and his gf/son that live with my mom - all to blame for the furniture. Common sense, right? Apparently, not. lol I just think shoddy furniture is the norm, now. My mom paid good money for her current furniture and screws and things are already coming out...I don't know...


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 2, 2011)

LMFAO that happens to me ALL OF THE TIME. but not in public as much as in the house,being that I sit in my chairs everyday I break a few a year.
I remember I broke a chair in subway once when i was really young.My friends were all 'omg ur so fat LOL' but they shrugged it off and I did too.I honestly dont give a damn. I make it a point to check the chair before I sit down after that.If it feel squeaky or non sturdy I'll find another seat or I wont sit at all.Sometimes when I go to friends houses I'm straight up about it. "Hey will this chair/bed break if I sit on it?" Ive learned sometimes its just best to chill on the floor.Saves the furniture lol. 

At the end of the day it sucks that I break things with my weight-It can be very costly lol .Fat people break things.Its inevitable. The sooner I came to terms with that,the less embarrassing it became.Ive noticed that the people Im with are more embarrassed than I am when I break a chair or slip lol I dont have any shame.


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 10, 2011)

I had an aunt who was heavy. I don't know how much she weighed exactly, but I would estimate 400 lbs or more. She was at a local establishment and tripped over some raised linoleum. She ended up losing the use of her legs from the knee down. As a result, I am very nervous about falling. I take extreme care when going out in the ice or on gravel. I think I'm at a lower risk for breaks than she was, but who would have thought a single fall would do so much damage to begin with?


----------



## mel (Jun 10, 2011)

one time at my moms...she was having a yard sale and had oe of the old long brown tables that are used in breakrooms and stuff.. well it was old and I knew it..but I plopped myself up on it , right in the middle, and as I did..it broke. I laughed, my mom laughed...I was embarrased inside but what are ya going to do?? have to laugh. 

I always try to be careful about where I sit my bum in public... I dont want to have to have people looking at me if that were to happen (chair). If in doubt, I sit sloooooowly lol or just dont sit at all.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 12, 2011)

I broke a chair when I was in highschool. I have always been overweight. It was my own fault really, it was a plastic chair and I was leaning back balancing on only the one leg because I was bored, so it snapped. Can't say I have broken any in public since then, It made me alot more carefull of what I sit on and I am alot heaver these days.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 13, 2011)

The only time I've come close to busting a chair was sitting on a chair that was kind of already broken. Once it started to fold I was out like lightening. So far? That's it. I was 328 and I'm 280 now, I really dont see how I _*haven't*_ broken a chair yet. Baffles me.

Worse: I like sitting in booths and some restaurants just wont let me squeeze in. That's as far as my chair mortification has come. Damn those restaurant booths.


----------



## joey86 (Jun 26, 2011)

See this is why I love SSBBWs so much, i love the whole overpowering a chair with weight... hot hehe.

I would have no problem and would love to have to ask for a second chair for my big girl .


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2011)

joey86 said:


> See this is why I love SSBBWs so much, i love the whole overpowering a chair with weight... hot hehe.
> 
> I would have no problem and would love to have to ask for a second chair for my big girl .



A dream is what you are. :bow:


----------



## joey86 (Jun 27, 2011)

mossystate said:


> A dream is what you are. :bow:



lol thanks sweety , what can I say... I like big girls hehe.


----------



## scoot (Jun 27, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> Just wondered how you all felt about this? I was out with a friend one night and we were in a bar. She was a little tipsy and got to carrying on and wiggling in her chair. Now mind you she weighs about 325pds or so. Well the chair broke and she hit the concrete!!! I was embarrassed for her! She acted like it didn't bother her. If that had been me I would have probably cried  Tell me what you all think about this and has it ever happened to you.



Don't Uuu Cry-Eye tonight... My thoughts? Cool chick - no worries!!! :eat1:


----------



## runningman (Jun 27, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I need to show this thread to my mom. I always get blamed for when her furniture starts to give out. We're both fat. She watches me as I sit down on the furniture lol I try not to 'slam' down on the furniture, but just maneuvering the furniture can cause the furniture to slowly break down. I'm fat, it takes a second to get comfy lol
> 
> My brother, who is thin, also blames me for furniture breaking lol I DON'T EVEN LIVE AT MY MOM'S ANYMORE. Whatever. I think between my mom, my brother, and his gf/son that live with my mom - all to blame for the furniture. Common sense, right? Apparently, not. lol I just think shoddy furniture is the norm, now. My mom paid good money for her current furniture and screws and things are already coming out...I don't know...



My chair is on its way out. I blame you. That is all.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember I was in a rehearsal once for a play earlier this year, and the blocking for this particular part required me to sit very angrily on a chair (like slam down on it basically) so I did. I slammed so hard that I continued right onto the floor. It oddly didn't hurt, and I didn't even say anything, I just kind of sat there, slowly getting red in the face.

Then the director said something along the lines of me over acting and destroying a perfectly good set piece. We all laughed, and then I got a new chair. I'm just glad it didn't happen during a performance! That would've been awful!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to this day broken 5 chairs and 2 beds, yes, thats right BEDS! 

My most painful experience of this was in the kitchen at my old house. We had a very tiled smooth floor, and we were in the process of receiving a new dining table and chair set so my mom had moved our plastic garden furniture into the kitchen. I had asked my mom to colour the roots of my hair one day, so I sat on the plastic chair in the kitchen. As my mom was tugging at my head and I was squirming around in the chair I could feel the back legs of the plastic chair begin to start sliding. I tried to tell my mom but she was to busy in a panic about hurrying up getting the colour on my hair. Before I knew it I heard an all mighty crack, the back legs shot from underneath me and I hit the hard floor with such a thud I actually saw stars like they do in the cartoons. 

It hurt so much, and I was in so much pain, but all my mom could go on about was how heavy I am and how its disgusting that I weigh so much that I cant even sit on her furniture (Bearing in mind, shes not so small herself at a UK size 18).

I know that when it comes to those plastic garden chairs I haven't got a hope in hell, I usually can't even get my arse in them to start with so that pretty much helps with having to go through the embarassment of then breaking it. 

I have broken 2 beds, 1 metal framed one which I sat on one day and the leg just had it and it gave up and died a death. And my current bed at the moment I have pretty much obliterated all of the flimsy wooden slats that hold the mattress so now I have to go to bed and kinda balance myself between certain areas. (Really need to get me a new one sorted)!

I used to get majorly embarassed about it, but now I kinda just take it on the chin. Theres so much furniture I don't fit in or on anymore, seatbelts that are guaranteed not to clip me because my belly is too big, airplane seats which I cant squeeze myself into. Its just another one of those trials and tribulations of being a fatty.


----------



## PhillyAnj (Jun 29, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> One of my most embarrassing work situations ever was breaking the (plastic) leg of a desk chair. I didn't get hurt, but I squealed a bit over the shock of it. The person I shared the office with at the time was quick to run over and ask me if I was OK. Just the fact that there was a witness made it all the worse. I ordered a "heavy duty" chair after this incident and was once again embarrassed as our station engineer and resident handyman put the new chair together in the middle of our lobby and created a huge spectacle as he laid out all the pieces and huffed and puffed about the one thing or another. Every colleague that walked by asked about the chair and got an earful about the chair. Lesson learned: steel legged office chairs only for me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a Cracker Barrel chair give out on them? We only go once or twice a year for a big piggy breakfast extravaganza using the gift card my mother gives us every year for Christmas. Every time I'm there I'm conscious of the creakiness of the chairs that seem to say a million other fatties have sat in them. That plus their seemingly dangerous design with legs angled out just feels like a disaster waiting to happen. I am never completely comfortable when I'm at C.B.



I never worried about Cracker Barrel chairs...til now. LOL I have broken a few chairs, more than a few toilet seats, a seat on my old couch (I was acting stupid!), and probably other things I can't think of right now. I'm fat. Shit breaks. LOL


----------



## PhillyAnj (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have broken two work chairs. AND 2 weekends ago, I was on one of those lounge chairs with plastic straps (my sis swore these were the best kind), the chair straps were blue when I sat down. When I got up, all the straps under my butt were almost white. While the chair didn't break, it will never be the same again. It must have been defective


----------



## joey86 (Jun 30, 2011)

Put two chairs side by side... problem solved hehe


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2011)

joey86 said:


> Put two chairs side by side... problem solved hehe



I swear, you are gonna have all the fat ladies falling all over themselves to get to you and your great ideas!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 30, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I swear, you are gonna have all the fat ladies falling all over themselves to get to you and your great ideas!



And think how hot it will be when she breaks both chairs!


----------



## joey86 (Jul 1, 2011)

Like your thinking Brian! Yeah full of fat friendly ideas me hehe .


----------



## Alzison (Jul 6, 2011)

Once you break a chair I think you're always keenly aware of the potential for it to happen again. The first (and only, but it doesn't mean I don't think of it constantly) time this happened to me was during the huge alumni & student concert I was performing in while I was still in college. It happened midway thru the concert- right in the middle of giant school gym that was conveniently full of people. Just one big splat and I was on the ground. Stupid plastic chairs. Now I back away from anything with thin metal legs and a loose hinge. 

That definitely wasn't the most awkward furniture breaking moment for me, though. The best (worst) was last summer. I was spending the night with a fella who was only visiting for a short while and was crashing at his friend's pad. I bet you can see where this is going, but the bed basically collapsed during a rather... inopportune time. And it wasn't even his bed! I'm sure he enjoyed explaining those circumstances to his buddy :doh:  Par for the FA course, I suppose


----------



## Trinkan (Jul 7, 2011)

Cooool thread! :bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 21, 2011)

Just had my first real, public experience of this happening tonight. I was not as horrified as I might have expected myself to be in this situation (ironically, the name of the show we were seeing was "Mortified"), but the experience was somewhat embarrassing. Luckily the place was dark and I was sitting in the midst of people I knew.

Fuck cheap plastic folding chairs. Fuck them so much.

My one real worry was about how my boyfriend would react - he's a super understanding person in general, but he's also very thin and I sometimes fear (needlessly) how he'll react to these kinds of things, since they're so far outside his own realm of experience. All I will say is that he was a rockstar. I still feel a little embarrassed I think, but I am also glad in a way that it happened, because it allowed him to see a bit more into my experiences and to just be aware of these possibilities. And really, a month from now I'll probably consider it mostly a good thing that this happened (not that the place had horrible chairs, or that I could have been hurt but gladly wasn't, but just that it brought this out into the open in a new way). Not quite there yet, but I can see it on the horizon.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 21, 2011)

Its great that your BF was able to handle the situation in a mature and respectful way, it sounds like you two have something very special.


----------



## huskyman78 (Jul 23, 2011)

One time I bought a brand new recliner from big lots for around $300 or so and not 4 days later it broke on me.. come to find out the frame was supported by a cheap looking piece of wood.. smh.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 21, 2011)

I ALWAYS worry about breaking chairs / couches / etc.! My mother drilled it into my head to sit up straight and sit still as a child, though, and it's never actually happened to me. (So far.)

It's funny, because I weigh twice what my husband does, but I never break chairs... whereas he is absolutely horrible on them. He fidgets and sits in them weird so the weight distribution is off, and he tends to sit down hard - so he is the chair destroyer of the two of us.

I'm very careful about testing seating before I sit down all the way, though, and I put a lot of weight on my feet if it doesn't feel sturdy.


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 21, 2011)

I was psychologically scarred by an incident in the 6th grade where I was running in from recess, being a bit chubby at the time but not a lot, and decided it would be a good idea to let my ass lead the rest of my body to slam into my chair. It was a wood seat chair with aluminum legs. The legs were not meant to fold, but fold they did when I landed and they buckled and it left me sprawled on the floor next to the now useless chair. 

Ever since then I have literally never taken a seat without full testing and certification by me, that the chair will hold my weight. I've really cut it close more times than I can count, I would hear the creaks and the protests of the chair as I lowered my 400+ lb body onto the structure but so far, I've avoided any real breakage while I was in the seat. Though, I have had situations where I sit in a seat, much against it's wishes, only to get up and see the next person sit down (usually someone thin) and crash right through it because I had weakened it's structure beyond use. 

It's probably the second worst thing I can think of about being fat. The first being the limitations in actually getting INTO a seat in the first place (Roller coasters and restaurants with nothing but arm-seats, stadium seats, airplane seats, theater seats, etc, etc...).


----------



## coffeetx (Aug 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I have had this experience. I broke 2 of my own dining room chairs which really ruined the set b/c we had to order more. I also broke a kitchen chair at my friend's house. That was the worst. Thankfully they were good friends but it was still very embarrassing. After that, I stopped trusting chairs. I pretty much refuse to sit in one unless I know it's very sturdy. I test it out first. I've also broken two toilet seats. Grrr....the downside to being a big girl.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 29, 2011)

Thread link

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1776675

My reply, to continue this one http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1773227&postcount=53

[quote[Quote:
Originally Posted by CastingPearls 
I'm reading a lot of what the men like and want but not about their reaction to how the women who break things feel about it. What I mean is, if your lady isn't thrilled that she's breaking things and instead cries or is injured or humiliated--is that also part of what turns you on?

I'm genuinely curious. 

[/quote]

My answer, again, from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1776675
and http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1773227&postcount=53 :

*The pain and/or humiliation that would happen if a Shallow Hal moment happened would be, "no, nobody is enjoying this. *help lady up* Come on, lets just go and ignore all these people staring at us, they dont know anything. *turns to them, and says loudly* What the !!!! ya'll lookng at!?" So, if the lady got hurt in that scenario.. no.

If there was a video camera rolling and a whole bunch of food was just consumed and i came in with a wicker small chair from a thrift store and it then became a video going right to clips4sale, id have a raging !!!!! and also be shooting great content im sure many people would buy on clips4sale. And some chairs actually hold 400lbs+ people up quite well, they have to BOUNCE on them to break them! Its good for the video, though. I have a lot of vids of this happening.

Genuine answer. I skipped some posts that seemed "back and forth," but yeah, pretty much what KHayes said after your post. I even repped him for it. (And im not familiar with Boston, but that seems a pretty countrywide attitude to have, in terms of if your ladyfriend is hurt, or enjoying herself!)
*


----------



## sizefriendlyacf (Sep 2, 2011)

To all of you, 
I would hope you would take the time to contact me about comfortable, stylist, chairs for indoor and outdoor use especially made for your community.
I have many happy customers and would love to assit you any way possible.
I have displayed them at the LV Bash, NAFFA, LBC Chicago and was at the Dimensions Bash in Florida. We also have Office and Dining Chairs as well as gliders. I would be happy to email you pictures and descriptions. [email protected]
dennis


----------



## genevathistime (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my....I have worn OUT some chairs in my time. I straight-up ask people now if I'm not sure: "Is this fat girl friendly?"...also this can be used as a wonderful ice-breaker (pun intended). lol

All in all...I kind of know chairs by now. If it looks questionable...eh...I'm going to stand or figure something better out.


----------



## cherrybombXI (Sep 15, 2011)

This is actually one of my biggest fears. I've never actually broken a chair and I want to keep it that way. I go out of my way to avoid places where the chairs seem a little too precarious for my liking. I have some friends who think I'm neurotic (everyone I know LOVES Five Guys and they have the tiniest wooden chairs so I refuse to go!) but I just don't think I'd be able to deal with the embarrassment and the possibility of embarrassing my friends.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 15, 2011)

cherrybombXI said:


> This is actually one of my biggest fears. I've never actually broken a chair and I want to keep it that way. I go out of my way to avoid places where the chairs seem a little too precarious for my liking. I have some friends who think I'm neurotic (everyone I know LOVES Five Guys and they have the tiniest wooden chairs so I refuse to go!) but I just don't think I'd be able to deal with the embarrassment and the possibility of embarrassing my friends.



What Five Guys did you go to? The one I went to had really big chairs.

Guess the one in your location just sucks.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 15, 2011)

cherrybombXI said:


> This is actually one of my biggest fears. I've never actually broken a chair and I want to keep it that way. I go out of my way to avoid places where the chairs seem a little too precarious for my liking. I have some friends who think I'm neurotic (everyone I know LOVES Five Guys and they have the tiniest wooden chairs so I refuse to go!) but I just don't think I'd be able to deal with the embarrassment and the possibility of embarrassing my friends.



I have to agree with Mr. KHayes! Ive been to Five Guys in two states (its a restaurant ive only ate at a few times,) but they all had metal chairs. Like a public cafeteria of some kind.

Maybe your location is trying to be different and artsy, but in reality has Epic Failed? (My restaurant i work at also has metal chairs, raised like a bar for the counter seating as well as normal chairs and seating.) Do they look flimsy, the chairs?

 Brings to mind memories of the movie Shallow Hal... i didnt think it was very funny, as far as fat jokes being put into images.

Im at a place now with wicker basketweave chairs for the outside. They have the arms that.... prohibit any type of comfortable seating for some.

Based on your post, if you feel that the chairs cant handle you then i think you are absolutely doing the right thing, there are other eateries. I could name one..  (Five Guys for me = Burgers are too big, fries dont taste right, too big portions, and/or stuff costs too much. Might as well go to Ruby Tuesdays, almost. Or Chilis. NONE of these restaurants have very good "value," and thats my particular opinion of Five Guys, and hence why i only went there a few times.)


----------



## cherrybombXI (Sep 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> What Five Guys did you go to? The one I went to had really big chairs.
> 
> Guess the one in your location just sucks.



There are like three in Pittsburgh and at lease two of them have the stupid wooden chairs! The one around my hometown is just the same way! The ones around me do just suck, I guess, haha.




Heyyou said:


> I have to agree with Mr. KHayes! Ive been to Five Guys in two states (its a restaurant ive only ate at a few times,) but they all had metal chairs. Like a public cafeteria of some kind.
> 
> Maybe your location is trying to be different and artsy, but in reality has Epic Failed? (My restaurant i work at also has metal chairs, raised like a bar for the counter seating as well as normal chairs and seating.) Do they look flimsy, the chairs?
> 
> ...



They do seem kind of flimsy, they're very small and some are really unsteady.
It's really the only place that peaks my anxiety as far as seating goes. I was with a guy a while back who was really uncomfortable with my weight and was always trying to put me on different diets and stuff but his favorite restaurant in the world was Five Guys and he'd drag me there all of the time and I couldn't explain my anxiety about the place to him or I'd have gotten a sermon about my weight so we always stood at the raised area around the back, which was alright. It is way more expensive than is appropriate for it's quality, so eh, I'm not missing out on much by avoiding the place now!

(p.s. I've never seen Shallow Hal!)


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

cherrybombXI said:


> There are like three in Pittsburgh and at lease two of them have the stupid wooden chairs! The one around my hometown is just the same way! The ones around me do just suck, I guess, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. (I was about to say) "And you let him do that!!?!?!" lol. Good for you, the word was "tried" 

2. Dont. Its a waste. (Unless you like stupid, corny, un-funny, and some mean fat jokes. And yes, one of them is her "breaking a chair." I didnt .. see the humor in it. It wasnt funny, it was unfortunate!)

Pittsburgh, eh? I been there a few times. Had seen my friend there... a few times. I liked the drive, and enjoyed going to Popeyes and in/around the city. It reminded me somewhat of Ithaca, NY (somewhat) - but with more steel. Not bad place. And im posting this from a Quiznos, lol.. (i enjoyed the food already. I want to get more) but i have been to Popeyes and some other places there. (You also like "Five Guys" more than i do, though they are kind of tasty i still feel there are better eateries. Maybe not everywhere, though.. hmmm.) Just as long as its not "Sheetz." :doh:


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 16, 2011)

joey86 said:


> Put two chairs side by side... problem solved hehe





mossystate said:


> I swear, you are gonna have all the fat ladies falling all over themselves to get to you and your great ideas!



well give him credit, at least he doesn't wanna drag the piano bench over for his date at the restaurant or something like that.


----------



## cherrybombXI (Sep 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> 1. (I was about to say) "And you let him do that!!?!?!" lol. Good for you, the word was "tried"
> 
> 2. *Dont. Its a waste.* (Unless you like stupid, corny, un-funny, and some mean fat jokes. And yes, one of them is her "breaking a chair." I didnt .. see the humor in it. It wasnt funny, it was unfortunate!)
> 
> Pittsburgh, eh? I been there a few times. Had seen my friend there... a few times. I liked the drive, and enjoyed going to Popeyes and in/around the city. It reminded me somewhat of Ithaca, NY (somewhat) - but with more steel. Not bad place. And im posting this from a Quiznos, lol.. (i enjoyed the food already. I want to get more) but i have been to Popeyes and some other places there. (You also like "Five Guys" more than i do, though they are kind of tasty i still feel there are better eateries. Maybe not everywhere, though.. hmmm.) Just as long as its not "Sheetz." :doh:


I don't really plan on it, haha, the basic premise just really isn't my kinda thing lol. And yes, Pittsburgh! Or around Pittsburgh, rather. I little north in my little college town.  I've never been to Ithaca, I'm from Gettysburg so I mostly travel around lower PA and MD.
And we thrive on Sheetz around here! At 2am on Thursdays.


----------

